# Pyramid Seeds Northern Lights



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay so I clicked on the fist for the first time and took a look. Of course I went to feminized and ordered highest prices first.

The Doggies nuts has some seriously expensive yet amazing looking strains. Unfortunately I dont trust myself with that expensive of a plant yet.

So I did the cheap guy and ordered them least $ first. I have always been a fan of northern lights. My first experience was from the light. I saw the light is what I always say.

I found Pyramid Seeds has original northern lights for sale.

My question is how good are Pyramid Seed genetics? What should I expect? I know what to expect as far as what the strain provides, I wont be ordering anything until a short spell before the grow I have going is done. This way I can harvest and have germ'd seeds ready to go at the same time.

Has anyone ever grown with these seeds?

Any tips for NLs?

Thanx Guys and Gals!


----------

